# GUI Ampel



## Daini (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich versuche eine Ampel zu erstellen. Bin auch soweit fertig, bekomme jetzt beim Compilieren aber ein Fehler und weiß leider nicht wie ich diesen beheben kann.

Ich hoffe das hier welche sind die mir helfen können...

Danke schon mal im vorraus... 

Hier der Quelltext

[JAVA=42]


import java.awt.Color;
import java.util.logging.Level;
import java.util.logging.Logger;


/**
 *
 * @author
 */
public class GuiAmpel extends javax.swing.JFrame
{

  /**
  * Creates new form GuiAmpel
  */
  public GuiAmpel()
  {
    initComponents();
    rot.setBackground(Color.gray);
    gelb.setBackground(Color.gray);
    gruen.setBackground(Color.gray);
  }


  boolean startAmpel=false;
  int zustand=0;

  /**
  * This method is called from within the constructor to initialize the form.
  * WARNING: Do NOT modify this code. The content of this method is always
  * regenerated by the Form Editor.
  */
  @SuppressWarnings("unchecked")
  // <editor-fold defaultstate="collapsed" desc="Generated Code">
  private void initComponents() {

    startButton = new javax.swing.JButton();
    stopButton = new javax.swing.JButton();
    rot = new javax.swing.JPanel();
    gelb = new javax.swing.JPanel();
    gruen = new javax.swing.JPanel();

    setBackground(new java.awt.Color(51, 51, 51));
    setForeground(new java.awt.Color(51, 51, 51));

    startButton.setText("Start");
    startButton.addMouseListener(new java.awt.event.MouseAdapter() {
      public void mouseClicked(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {
        startButtonMouseClicked(evt);
      }
    });

    stopButton.setText("Stop");
    stopButton.addMouseListener(new java.awt.event.MouseAdapter() {
      public void mouseClicked(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {
        stopButtonMouseClicked(evt);
      }
    });

    rot.setBackground(new java.awt.Color(153, 153, 153));

    javax.swing.GroupLayout rotLayout = new javax.swing.GroupLayout(rot);
    rot.setLayout(rotLayout);
    rotLayout.setHorizontalGroup(
    rotLayout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
    .addGap(0, 0, Short.MAX_VALUE)
    );
    rotLayout.setVerticalGroup(
    rotLayout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
    .addGap(0, 45, Short.MAX_VALUE)
    );

    gelb.setBackground(new java.awt.Color(153, 153, 153));

    javax.swing.GroupLayout gelbLayout = new javax.swing.GroupLayout(gelb);
    gelb.setLayout(gelbLayout);
    gelbLayout.setHorizontalGroup(
    gelbLayout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
    .addGap(0, 0, Short.MAX_VALUE)
    );
    gelbLayout.setVerticalGroup(
    gelbLayout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
    .addGap(0, 44, Short.MAX_VALUE)
    );

    gruen.setBackground(new java.awt.Color(153, 153, 153));

    javax.swing.GroupLayout gruenLayout = new javax.swing.GroupLayout(gruen);
    gruen.setLayout(gruenLayout);
    gruenLayout.setHorizontalGroup(
    gruenLayout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
    .addGap(0, 46, Short.MAX_VALUE)
    );
    gruenLayout.setVerticalGroup(
    gruenLayout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
    .addGap(0, 43, Short.MAX_VALUE)
    );

    javax.swing.GroupLayout layout = new javax.swing.GroupLayout(this);
    this.setLayout(layout);
    layout.setHorizontalGroup(
    layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
    .addGroup(layout.createSequentialGroup()
    .addGroup(layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
    .addGroup(layout.createSequentialGroup()
    //.addContainerGap()
    .addComponent(startButton)
    .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, Short.MAX_VALUE)
    .addComponent(stopButton))
    .addGroup(layout.createSequentialGroup()
    .addGap(49, 49, 49)
    .addGroup(layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING, false)
    .addComponent(gruen, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, Short.MAX_VALUE)
    .addComponent(rot, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, Short.MAX_VALUE)
    .addComponent(gelb, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, Short.MAX_VALUE))
    .addGap(0, 0, Short.MAX_VALUE)))
    .addContainerGap())
    );
    layout.setVerticalGroup(
    layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
    .addGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.TRAILING, layout.createSequentialGroup()
    .addGap(25, 25, 25)
    .addComponent(rot, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
    .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.UNRELATED)
    .addComponent(gelb, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
    .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.UNRELATED)
    .addComponent(gruen, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
    .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED, 41, Short.MAX_VALUE)
    .addGroup(layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.BASELINE)
    .addComponent(startButton)
    .addComponent(stopButton))
    .addContainerGap())
    );
  }// </editor-fold>

  private void startButtonMouseClicked(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {

    startAmpel=true;

    rot.setBackground(Color.red);

    while (startAmpel)
    {
      switch (zustand)
      {
        case 0:
        {
          try
          {
            Thread.currentThread().sleep(2000);
          }
          catch (InterruptedException ex)
          {
            Logger.getLogger(GuiAmpel.class.getName()).log(Level.SEVERE, null, ex);
          }
          gelb.setBackground(Color.yellow);
          zustand = 1;
        }
        break;

        case 1:
        {
          try
          {
            Thread.currentThread().sleep(3000);
          }
          catch (InterruptedException ex)
          {
            Logger.getLogger(GuiAmpel.class.getName()).log(Level.SEVERE, null, ex);
          }
          gruen.setBackground(Color.green);
          gelb.setBackground(Color.gray);
          rot.setBackground(Color.gray);
          zustand = 2;
        }
        break;

        case 2:
        {
          try
          {
            Thread.currentThread().sleep(2000);
          }
          catch (InterruptedException ex)
          {
            Logger.getLogger(GuiAmpel.class.getName()).log(Level.SEVERE, null, ex);
          }
          gruen.setBackground(Color.gray);
          gelb.setBackground(Color.yellow);
          rot.setBackground(Color.gray);
          zustand = 3;
        }
        break;

        case 3:
        {
          try
          {
            Thread.currentThread().sleep(3000);
          }
          catch (InterruptedException ex)
          {
            Logger.getLogger(GuiAmpel.class.getName()).log(Level.SEVERE, null, ex);
          }
          gruen.setBackground(Color.gray);
          gelb.setBackground(Color.gray);
          rot.setBackground(Color.red);
          zustand = 0;
        }
        break;
      }
    }
  }

  private void stopButtonMouseClicked(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {

    startAmpel=false;
  }

  // Variables declaration - do not modify
  private javax.swing.JPanel gelb;
  private javax.swing.JPanel gruen;
  private javax.swing.JPanel rot;
  private javax.swing.JButton startButton;
  private javax.swing.JButton stopButton;
  // End of variables declaration

  /**
  * @param args the command line arguments
  */
  public static void main(String args[])
  {
    java.awt.EventQueue.invokeLater(new Runnable()
    {
      public void run()
      {
        new GuiAmpel().setVisible(true);
      }
    });
  }
  // Variables declaration - do not modify
  // End of variables declaration

}
[/code]


und hier die Fehlermeldung:

Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: GroupLayout can only be used with one Container at a time
	at javax.swing.GroupLayout.checkParent(GroupLayout.java:1116)
	at javax.swing.GroupLayout.invalidateLayout(GroupLayout.java:1008)
	at java.awt.Container.invalidate(Container.java:1578)
	at java.awt.Component.addNotify(Component.java:6905)
	at java.awt.Container.addNotify(Container.java:2758)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.addNotify(JComponent.java:4743)
	at java.awt.Container.addNotify(Container.java:2769)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.addNotify(JComponent.java:4743)
	at java.awt.Container.addNotify(Container.java:2769)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.addNotify(JComponent.java:4743)
	at javax.swing.JRootPane.addNotify(JRootPane.java:756)
	at java.awt.Container.addNotify(Container.java:2769)
	at java.awt.Window.addNotify(Window.java:770)
	at java.awt.Frame.addNotify(Frame.java:487)
	at java.awt.Window.show(Window.java:1031)


----------



## fastjack (29. Mai 2012)

Naja, Du addest ein GroupLayout mehrfach zu einem Container würde ich mal sagen. Mußt halt mal schaun wo Du das machst.


----------



## c_sidi90 (29. Mai 2012)

Naja der StackTrace sagt dir ja schon was falsch läuft.

Das Problem gibts häufiger im Zusammenhang mit dem Netbeans Windowbuilder.

Ersetz mal die Zeile:

```
javax.swing.GroupLayout layout = new javax.swing.GroupLayout(this);
```

mit 
	
	
	
	





```
javax.swing.GroupLayout layout = new javax.swing.GroupLayout(getContentPane());
```


----------



## jgh (29. Mai 2012)

Respekt, das man sich so einen SCH....-Code anschaut....


----------



## c_sidi90 (29. Mai 2012)

> Respekt, das man sich so einen SCH....-Code anschaut....


Manchmal muss man Opfer bringen um Katastrophen zu verhindern


----------



## Daini (29. Mai 2012)

Danke...  


```
javax.swing.GroupLayout layout = new javax.swing.GroupLayout(getContentPane());
```
[/QUOTE]

und die fehlermeldung ist auch weg... 


ich versteh nicht warum mein code sch.. ist?

meiner meinung nach ist alles ordentlich programmiert, für das was netbeans da mit reinhaut kann ich auch nicht...

bin halt noch in der Anfangsphase und da brauch man doch nicht gleich beleidigent werden, oder?


----------



## SlaterB (29. Mai 2012)

den rauen Ton musst du überlesen, auch wenn er natürlich nicht gutzuheißen ist

> bin halt noch in der Anfangsphase
steht eigentlich in irgendeinem Lehrbuch, dass du dir von NetBeans die GUI 'reinhauen' lassen sollst?
das ist schon fahrlässig schuldig, nach Lehrbuch einfache Layouts mit nur
add(button);
würden auch viel besser aussehen (im Code)


----------



## jgh (29. Mai 2012)

Entschuldige bitte, wenn du dich beleidigt fühltest. Meine Bemerkung solltee NUR dem vom GUI Builder erzeugtem Code gelten, keinesfalls dir!


----------

